# Hand Made Bookshelf Cages - Is there a true interest?



## LotusWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have posted this in the Marketplace, however, seeing as nothing is for sale at the time and my topic is directly related to rattie housing itself, I feel this is the proper place to post this.

My fiancee is a skilled carpenter (compared to me xD) and loves making things with his hands. He was stricken with leukemia a couple years ago and though it is gone now, a mass of health problems remain, leaving him unable to do much, like work a regular job. So now he spends his time creating and putting things together, something to be proud of and things that show him he is still useful.

My question is this: If someone was to make custom, almost full handmade bookshelf based rat cages, complete with fixtures (hooks, toys, etc..) , would there be enough people that would buy them? 

The bookshelves themselves would be water resistant and sealed with non-toxic products to prevent wood swelling and such. Doors would possibly be made of hardware cloth or plexiglass, if preferred. Rest assured that with the plexiglass it will be fully ventilated, made possible by boring holes in 1inch intervals along the entirety of the panels, making proper ventilation a breeze. 

The door frames would be your standard 2x4s; I'm not sure if these will be coated as well, but I'm sure they will be.

Right now he has been focusing on making a line of all natural wooden rat toys. Ladders, houses, and the biggest project right now, a rather large pirate boat playground which is going to be quite a sizable toy for free range time. The ladders are wrapped in all natural twine, allowing for grip as well as looks. As far as my specialties go, a couple hammocks would be added in if desired, for little to no extra cost. 

Any profits made off of these cages would go to health care bills for my fiancee and our future rattie's vet bills if any arise. 

How many people would be interested in these cages do you think if they were listed around $100 with everything (aside from the boat) included, making them only slightly more than the production costs and man hours? That's the price of your regular plastic cage at PetSmart or PetCo.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think many people would want them. Wood can be chewed by rats, and soak in urine.


----------



## LotusWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

smesyna said:


> I don't think many people would want them. Wood can be chewed by rats, and soak in urine.


If made correctly, I would beg to differ and not only as rat cages, but other small animals. If modified correctly, could make very good lizard enclosures. I have to disagree with you by the number of interested people already lined up to check these out. These wouldn't be thrown together things, they would be carefully made step by step with every factor taken into consideration. I've done my research and unlike here in this forum, I have many different viewpoints and feedbacks. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

So, you asked but didn't want me to answer unless it was the answer you wanted? 

Lizards and rodents have very different housing needs, and lizards can't chew through wood.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the idea of making reptile enclosures. My boyfriend and I built a huge wooden enclosure for his bearded dragon, and it was quite the ordeal, but we really wanted to use wood instead of buying a glass tank. It also allowed us to customize the interior and build rock formations with a cave and a ledge. I can see that being a good market. 

I've seen the bookshelf cage on the Dapper rat (I assume that's where you got the idea?), and I'll admit it looks cool, but I would also be concerned about the chewing factor. I've seen a picture of a rat who chewed a hole straight through plastic (like a flat plastic SuperPet cage base). I have no doubt a determined chewer could get out of a wooden cage, as well.

The toys sound really nice. I hope you'll post pictures of the pirate ship, it sounds awesome.


----------



## eatingdirtysocks (Sep 1, 2011)

GhostMouse said:


> I like the idea of making reptile enclosures. My boyfriend and I built a huge wooden enclosure for his bearded dragon, and it was quite the ordeal, but we really wanted to use wood instead of buying a glass tank. It also allowed us to customize the interior and build rock formations with a cave and a ledge. I can see that being a good market.
> 
> I've seen the bookshelf cage on the Dapper rat (I assume that's where you got the idea?), and I'll admit it looks cool, but I would also be concerned about the chewing factor. I've seen a picture of a rat who chewed a hole straight through plastic (like a flat plastic SuperPet cage base). I have no doubt a determined chewer could get out of a wooden cage, as well.
> 
> The toys sound really nice. I hope you'll post pictures of the pirate ship, it sounds awesome.


People would def buy cages made from coated wire ;D like the martin's cages


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am sure SOMEONE would want one. But I do not even want to imagine to cost of shipping a cage that's already assembled, since you would have to send it assembled, or have your customers do drilling and nailing, which kinda defeats the purpose of making it for them. It would be a MASSIVE box for a cage large enough for 2, and any larger and it would be the size of the box my treadmill came in.

I think it's a nice idea, but I doubt it would work, unless you delivered it. And No offense, but at 100 per cage, with toys and hooks you would not make any profit.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm, it's 50/50. Some people like them and dome don't. I think most people take on the project for the project itself so that would kind of defeat the object. But there are those who want them because they can be customised and such. Unfortunately, like Kiko said, the postage would be ridiculous, so you're probably looking at a very small Market. But you could set yourself up a website and offer the service without actually making anything until somebody orders one- therefore you've not lost out on anything.


----------



## 3NakedLadies (Jan 27, 2011)

My rats, unlike many don't think much of chewing unless its tasty food! And refuse to chew any wooden toys i put in their cage, so I would be interested in it. I've seen some awesome bookshelf cages on the internet! Unfortunately I live in the UK so postage would be far too much but I say go for it! even if you only know a few people interested atleast it gives your fiancee something to do, and the customers (if made to order) could kinda customise through you to their specifications. I wouldn't consider it worthwhile if you just want to do it for profit though, it seems more of a hobby maybe?


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a bookshelf cage a-la-dapper rat that I made over a year ago. Chewing has not been a problem at all. I have had rats chew through 3 wire cages and render them completely uselsess. I have yet to have an issue with my bookshelf cage.

The one thing that I would be concerned about is cost. My cage cost about $300 to build and I can't imagine what it would cost to ship (It is 72" tall!) To build a bookshelf cage you have to invest a lot in quality matirials. Laminated wood for example does not cut it. It will need to be covered with Plexiglas to ensure that Urine does not soak in. 

I don't want to discourage you though! If your fiance builds a lot I am guessing he already knows the cost of materials and can maybe get a good deal. I would say that it is worth a shot, and that you should try to advertise localy. If you have pet shops in the area with bulletin boards advertising rescues, adoptees, pet sitting services etc. Then check and see if you could put up an add for a cage building service. Local cliental would help a lot in the shipping department because you would not have to ship!

Hope everything works out. I am so glad your fiance is doing better. What a horrible ordeal to go through


----------



## AKARaccoon (Sep 14, 2011)

Would laminated wood work better? I was reading about The Grotto from the dapper rat people...thing.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

They used Laminated wood for the Grotto, but so did I and within just a few days it had started absorbing urine. I clean every day too, I never left puddles for longer than a few hours, but they inevitably soaked in through the laminate.

I would not recommend non-lamainated wood at all. non-lamated wood soaks up odors like a sponge and the urine does not even have to be touching it for it to get smelly. It is also much harder to clean because you cannot use cleaners on it safely. Non-laminated wood can also give of fumes for rats and other small animals if they are made from soft woods like Pine or Cedar. Both of these woods (commonly found in pet bedding) are highly dangerous to rats because they can cause upper respiratory distress that can turn deadly if not treated immediately with pricy medications.

It could be that the Grotto had a stronger laminate, but you would have to e-mail Robyn (dapper rat administrator) to find out. She also lives in Australia, so be aware that what she used might not be available elsewhere.

I was still able to use my laminate wood cage, but I had to cover all of the flat surfaces with precisely cut plexiglass sheets. Just the sheets for the project cost over $100. They are still not perfect either. Pee still manages to get down to the wood because rats tend to back up against walls when they pee. you could try sealing it, but I was scared to to do that because rats will gladly chew and ingest any kind of sealent. I just have to check every morning and If I see wetness beneath the plexiglass I have to remove the sheet and clean under it.


----------



## Jayderaven (Jul 22, 2011)

Honestly, I was going to make one myself, but have ... well, zero carpentry experience.  So, yeah, I think people would be interested - again, though, shipping would be an issue.


----------

